# Online 346xp sales



## chub (Aug 8, 2008)

Just wandering if one could be purchased online?


----------



## computeruser (Aug 8, 2008)

Not anymore. Husqvarna (and Dolmar) went the Stihl route: in-person, dealer only sales.


----------



## snowyman (Aug 12, 2008)

They will be old stock, the company I used to buy from is down to 2 saws.

Just check on them, the 346xp is the 45cc not the new 50cc, but the prices aren't bad, maybe I'll grab a couple before they go, thanks for the link.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Aug 13, 2008)

I've seen a few on good ole E-bay


----------

